# Help with research project



## In5ight (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello,

We are a group of UCLA MBA students researching a new technology which has the potential to significantly improve the mental accuracy of golfers. As part of our project we are collecting anonymous feedback from golfers to better understand consumer behavior and buying habits.

Initially developed for US Army sharpshooters, the technology has already shown a significant reduction in training time required to achieve expert status. By helping train shooters' pre-shot concentration level, the technology has been proven to improve marksmanship accuracy by up to 30%. 

Initial studies around applying this technology to golf are showing promise. We are therefore currently seeking feedback from the golf community to understand whether this type of technology would be of interest to golfers. If you could spare a brief moment to complete our short survey below, we'd greatly appreciate it. 

Link to survey

We would be happy to respond to any comments or questions you may have. Thank you very much for your time! 

_Note: We are NOT selling or soliciting any products, this is for a thesis project. The survey is anonymous (entering your email is optional). _


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Mate welcom to the forum. I'm in Australia and I cant get past the first page of your survey because I cant enter a US zip code.


----------



## In5ight (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Surtees. Thanks for helping us out. The US zip code is a limitation of the survey software. To get around it please punch in 00000 (five zeros). The survey will let you past the first page. Sorry about that!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

tried entering my zip code acts as a dead field


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

There you go, done.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

So how exactly does this help ? is it just a training aid that lets you know when you are at your peak mind concentraction?


----------



## In5ight (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys!

broken tee - what do you mean by "dead field"? 

Surtees - That's exactly how it works. Our studies with expert marksmen, and more recently PGA Pro golfers, has demonstrated that they're able to get their mind and body in a very specific state before taking the shot: higher brain activity at certain frequencies, lower heart rate, slower breathing, etc. Interestingly, amateurs are not able to get into this state consistently and unlike experts, have much more difficulty doing so under stress. In addition, the amount of time and effort required to get an amateur to learn how to do this is significant. This is the issue the technology is trying resolve. The goal is to shorten the learning time by helping amateurs to learn how to "get in the zone" quickly, consistently, and under stress (i.e. competitive play).


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Done. I can't say that is something that seems extremely important to me. :dunno:


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Fourputt said:


> Done. I can't say that is something that seems extremely important to me. :dunno:


I'm with you there, I guess "the zone" is different for everyone.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

In5ight said:


> Thanks for the help guys!
> 
> broken tee - what do you mean by "dead field"?
> 
> its done, but I wouldn't use it


----------

